# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Antigua

## Petri

We are staying a few nights in Antigua later this spring.  Any suggestions for a nice place to stay?  

Nothing too expensive or fancy needed.  I looked into Cocos Hotel but there's a bit too many mentions about "rustic", although I believe it's in a very nice surroundings.  Another was Sugar Ridge.

We'll rent a car so we can get around.

----------


## markantigua

Sugar Ridge is a very nice hotel, although not on a beach, but just 2 minutes away are all the West Coast beaches from Jolly Beach right down to Carlisle Bay. Some of the best beaches on the island IMHO are right on your door step. 
Jolly
Valley Road
Little Ffryes
Ffryes
Darkwood
Lovers Beach through to Turners Beach
Calallo Beach
Morris Bay
Carlisle Bay

----------


## Petri

Thanks Mark!  I was looking into Sugar Ridge earlier and it was a prime candidate.  

With so many hotels and other accommodation displaying old pictures, tripadvisor comments starting to say "rustic" (not that I trust the reviews any longer), if I have any doubts I tend to look what places have opened in the last year or two.

----------

